# Is natd still supported in FreeBSD 10



## teetotal (May 14, 2014)

Hello,

I've been having trouble with one machine when using natd.  It seems to degrade network ability after some time completely if it works at all. I noticed there is no mention of it in the handbook any longer and the old chapter space refers to CARP. 

I don't think CARP can handle a jail setup. If someone can shed some light on this please do.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2014)

The handbook regularly gets updates and I think there was some reorganisation done recently. So don't look at the chapter numbers too much, I'm sure it now refers to something else. It's now Chapter 29.4: IPFW that covers natd(8). Don't worry, it's still supported and will be for the foreseeable future.

What kind of problems are you having? Post as many details as you can using the correct tags and I'm sure someone will be able to help out. It's not unthinkable you're running into a bug so at least make sure you're running the latest patchset for 10.0. If you do run into problems and feel adventurous you could try updating to 10.0-STABLE and see if that helps. 

 (Formatting: The short form)


----------



## teetotal (May 17, 2014)

OK
I'm still having the same troubles.

New FreeBSD 10.
I usually run multiple jails but to fix this I just installed one using "15.3. Creating and Controlling Jails."

Without natd or firewall everything is great. With just a firewall set to open or client everything is great. However with natd_enable yes the host and jail exprience very slow speeds but commands like 
	
	



```
host rogers.com
```
 work in the jail.

Here is a snipplet of rc.conf 
	
	



```
gateway_enable="YES"
natd_enable="YES"
natd_interface="vtnet0"
natd_flags="-dynamic -m"
```

An image from the jail lastnight.






This morning I turned off firewall_logging. Here a snipplet.

```
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="open"
#firewall_logging="YES"
```
And an image from the host.




And an image from the jail.


----------



## teetotal (May 17, 2014)

OK it works with alias_address *.*.*.* 
This wasn't how it was before on this network or 9.0. I didn't have luck inside the jail but at least I can turn on natd_enable now.  So I now have back a high speed connection changing from -interface to alias_address inside a natd.conf file but still don't have connectivity inside my jail.


----------

